# fluid leaking from shift levers 4500



## 1bigdawg (Aug 4, 2015)

This post is for my dad. When he's mowing on the hillside. he has fluid leaking from around the shift boots. Does he just need new boots or are there shift lever seals under the boots. He has a mahindra 4500 4x4. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------

